# Bobcats Preseason discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We beat the Hornets in a game where 77 fouls were called.DJ went 17-18 from the line.I think the Cats could be a very difficult team to beat any time DJ gets 18 attempts from the line.Ajinca had 15 points and 7 rebounds.It's too be hoped that he can really contribute.Given our absolute lack of frontcourt depth he simply has to get every oppurtunity.

I don't think any of these games are televised.I'm guessing that TBD is the CLips since we play LAL the previous night and the game's at Staples...geesh.

Mon 12 @ Atlanta Preseason 7:00pm 
Sat 17 @ LA Lakers Preseason 10:30pm 
Sun 18 vs TBD Preseason 
Staples Center, Los Angeles, CA 
7:30pm Tue 20 vs Milwaukee Preseason 7:00pm 
Fri 23 vs Memphis Preseason 10:30am


----------

